# Husqvarna (which and why?)



## DexterDay (Feb 29, 2012)

I haven't posted in the Gear in awhile.......  

But.....

Im getting ready to trade a trailer to a gentleman. (Tandem axle, 14' long, with 18" side kit, about $1,000)

He has a 385 XP, 372 XP, or a 576 XP. All roughly the same shape, age, and a 24" bar (has larger, but I prefer the smaller bar) 

What would you personally choose?

There is still some cash he is throwing in on the deal? But wondering, of there was no trade or money. What one would be best? The 372 XP seems proven, along with the 576.... But the 385 XP doesn't seem to get the recognition it needs?? 

Looking for "Pro" advice.


----------



## KarlP (Feb 29, 2012)

The 385 is a more powerful more expensive saw so you'd be getting more for your trade. 

BUT, if you don't need more than a 24" bar you probably don't want a 385.  I have one.  IMO it is only a better saw than the 372 when you are talking about more than a 24" bar.   It is a lot heavier and sucks a lot more gas than my dad's 372.   I've never run a 576.


----------



## wkpoor (Feb 29, 2012)

Its between the 372 and 576. Never run a 576 but am hearing good things about Husky's new lineup.


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 29, 2012)

wkpoor said:
			
		

> Its between the 372 and 576. Never run a 576 but am hearing good things about Husky's new lineup.



Just seen your thread... Congrats on your new Saw.... A fine tuned saw is priceless.

I wanna go Big (385 as stated above), but I feel like the other 2 saws will be newer and lighter (will be handling a lot). 

Also looked at the Elm woodstove vids on YouTube yesterday.... Wow. What a beautiful stove.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Feb 29, 2012)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> I haven't posted in the Gear in awhile.......
> 
> But.....
> 
> ...



Husqvarna makes 2 saws that I'd _consider_ paying money for.  The 372xp is one of them.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 29, 2012)

Unless you have huge logs to process or are thinking about getting into milling, I'd pick the 576XP.  372 is a classic but the newer saws sip fuel a rip wood just as well if not better than their predecessors.


----------



## HittinSteel (Feb 29, 2012)

I'd go over the 576 and 372 with a fine tooth comb and pick the one that is in better condition mechanically......if they truly are the same, the 372 is one of the top saws ever made and will be a touch lighter than the 576. Simple muffler mod and the power will be equivalent too. Nothing wrong with the 385, but it is quite a bit heavier (it is now the 390XP).


----------



## Thistle (Feb 29, 2012)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with the 385, but it is quite a bit heavier (it is now the 390XP).




I believe the 288XP is now the 390XP.Both are 88cc,the 385 was just 85.  They did make a 285CD with 85cc from 1977 to mid-'80's.The 288 was produced from 1988 to 2001.

I'd take either the 385 or the 576.


----------



## mayhem (Feb 29, 2012)

I'd take the 576 AND the 372 and less cash.


----------



## HittinSteel (Feb 29, 2012)

Thistle said:
			
		

> HittinSteel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll respectfully disagree   ...... they tweaked a few things on the 385, mainly the piston porting or bore size and it grew 5cc. The platform is the same I believe. 281/288 is/was a totally different design than the more modern 385/390


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 29, 2012)

mayhem said:
			
		

> I'd take the 576 AND the 372 and less cash.



Good call....

This place never fails when it comes to information. Appreciate every comment. Originally I was thinking the 385xp just because its Big (Go Big or Go Home!).

But the others are lighter and.prob about the same power when pulling a 24" bar. 

Here is another question. Whats a good Bar and Chain combo. Its coming with a 24" bar, but I will likely buy a new one and 2 chains. Any favorites?


----------



## HittinSteel (Feb 29, 2012)

24" is about perfect on a 372/576....... just buy a few extra chains and a 288XP deflector and firescreen from Baileys for a muffler mod if you get the 372


----------



## KarlP (Feb 29, 2012)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> Its coming with a 24" bar, but I will likely buy a new one and 2 chains. Any favorites?



Whatever is cheap and doesn't suck.   

For me that usually ends up being a closeout bar from Bailey's.  Since the base shipping charge from Bailey's borders on obscene these days but the incremental charge isn't much, I add a bunch of WoodlandPro chain loops (probably 30RC-84 for a 24" bar on a 70cc Husky), wedges, throw weights, files, sprockets, air filters, spark plugs, bar nuts, etc I think I might need in the next year at the same time.


----------



## wkpoor (Feb 29, 2012)

Will if it were me I would probably get the 372, send it to Dan Henry to have it PP'd for another 200.00 and you'll be a very happy man. But thats just me. After running and owning the Solo 681 the larger Husky's are on my short list. Dolmar 7900s is a good saw to own for lightweight big saw power too.


----------



## fyrwoodguy (Feb 29, 2012)

dexter, i would run oregon"JG" saw chain on a 24" guide bar.just match up the gauge correctly.


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 29, 2012)

Well..... Im still gonna trade this gentleman, but there was a MS-192-T that went up on Craiglist today.  Will post picks once I get home. I couldn't resist.... For $150. Looks new, ran good... Im stoked!!


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 29, 2012)

Here she is... A couple pics next to Big Bruder (036). 

Off topic. But excited...


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 29, 2012)

2 more that wouldnt fit on last post (over 1100 kb)


----------



## HittinSteel (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice score Dex!


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 1, 2012)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> Nice score Dex!



Man I'm So Excited about it..... It runs Great and I swear its almost brand new. Guy said he bought it for his landscaping company and hardly used it. 

I missed out on a $200 395 XP about 2-3 weeks ago. I had to work on the Sunday the guy sold it. It listed for $350 on Craiglist in Akron. When I called the guy, he said " I am telling everyone this. The 1st one with $200 takes it". I was so pissed...

But stoked I got a good deal today.. 

So excited about this Sunday. The gentleman is bringing the 372 and 576 for me to look over. I have a "scope" made by Milwaukee (LCD screen that has a small scope with camera that fits down a spark plug hole). I want to make sure there not scoured or glazed. Older gentleman. He is retired and seems like a really nice guy. Coming from about 100 miles away. .


----------



## HittinSteel (Mar 1, 2012)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> HittinSteel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad you found a good deal.

.......... I feel bad........ I'm the one who got that 395 (it was a 394 actually). If it makes you feel better though, it was blown up, straight gassed. The cylinder was beyond repair despite a day of my labor trying to save it. There is no aftermarket cylinder, but I lucked out and a buddy from AS had a mint OEM cylinder. It's rebuilt now with meteor piston and a mean mofo with the muffler opened up.


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 1, 2012)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> DexterDay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice.... I was gonna send you a PM, because I knew you were closer than me and that kinda deal catches anyones eye. 

He never disclosed the straight gassed part. I still would have bought it.

Betcha its a Beast Thats why I was hooked on the 385 xp this guy has now. Because I missed out on that Honkin Huge Saw. Congratulations. You gotta sweet machine now!!


----------



## wkpoor (Mar 1, 2012)

> Itâ€™s rebuilt now with meteor piston and a mean mofo with the muffler opened up.


394/395s are nice well built saws that will go the mile. Mean mofos, not hardly. Bring it down to my GTG on June 2nd. I own a 395 I bought new and next to my 681 its a kitten. In fact its so bad I won't even run it at a GTG. Flat embarassing to be lugging all that weight around with so little power.


----------



## HittinSteel (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice.... I was gonna send you a PM, because I knew you were closer than me and that kinda deal catches anyones eye. 

He never disclosed the straight gassed part. I still would have bought it.

Betcha its a Beast Thats why I was hooked on the 385 xp this guy has now. Because I missed out on that Honkin Huge Saw. Congratulations. You gotta sweet machine now!![/quote]

Thanks.

He told me the symptoms and said it was a carb problem....... I said sounds like it may be low on compression. Then he said it had bad gas in it and he put fresh in, thats when he said he'd take $200. Told him I was on my way!


----------



## HittinSteel (Mar 1, 2012)

wkpoor said:
			
		

> > Itâ€™s rebuilt now with meteor piston and a mean mofo with the muffler opened up.
> 
> 
> 394/395s are nice well built saws that will go the mile. Mean mofos, not hardly. Bring it down to my GTG on June 2nd. I own a 395 I bought new and next to my 681 its a kitten. In fact its so bad I won't even run it at a GTG. Flat embarassing to be lugging all that weight around with so little power.



It will live on the shelf and pull a long bar when needed. I've seen the 681's and they are crazy strong.
I have a ported 372 that just arrived today, so it will be my main firewood saw.

....been thinking about trying to make it down to your place on June 2. Dayton area right?


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 1, 2012)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> wkpoor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



June 2nd huh? The 4th is my B-day and I always take the week of Memorial Day Off for vacation.

Sounds like a good time. I dont have any "crazy" mod'ed saws. Hopefully gonna have a 70cc Saw this weekend. But that will be my Big Boy. Otherwise its just the 036, 192-T, 455 Rancher, and the 435-T (sold my 435 and gave the 235 I won in November (raffle) to my Uncle for X-mas).

So Im not bringing much to the table. But it sounds like a blast and its always nice to meet new members. (Several pellet people I have met around here).

Gonna have to try and clear the calendar.


----------



## wkpoor (Mar 1, 2012)

> ....been thinking about trying to make it down to your place on June 2. Dayton area right?


Amanda, OH 35mi south of Columbus. I'm hoping for a good turnout. Its been advertized on at least4 sites I know of and maybe a few more I don't know of. Most of the details are on chainsawrepair forum and here is the direct link to the thread http://chainsawrepair.createaforum.com/competitions-and-gtg-dates/central-ohio-spring-gtg/. AS has it also. I like the date but there are so many races scheduled around that time it may be tough to get the harder core folks to make the drive.


----------

